# Puddles Pity Party



## chuasam (Mar 7, 2017)

One of my favourite singers.
Went to his concert last night.
He allows patrons to bring their cameras so...here goes


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 7, 2017)

Never heard of him, had to look him up. He has an incredible voice. Pretty bizzare, not sure what to think.... Great images.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes, very crisp, good, on-stage images. He looks kind of cool in these shots.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 7, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Yes, very crisp, good, on-stage images. He looks kind of cool in these shots.


Thanks. He is VERY Cool! He's fricking PUDDLES PITY PARTY!


----------



## chuasam (Mar 7, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Never heard of him, had to look him up. He has an incredible voice. Pretty bizzare, not sure what to think.... Great images.


----------



## pjaye (Mar 7, 2017)

I absolutely LOVE Puddles. I'm insanely jealous that you went to a concert.   Great set.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 7, 2017)

symplybarb said:


> I absolutely LOVE Puddles. I'm insanely jealous that you went to a concert.   Great set.


He was in Toronto recently


----------



## pjaye (Mar 8, 2017)

chuasam said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely LOVE Puddles. I'm insanely jealous that you went to a concert.   Great set.
> ...



Dammit, that's still 3 hours from me, but I would have bought tickets.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 8, 2017)

symplybarb said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...



It was amazing. I was in the second row. I wanted to sit further back but my friends wanted to be as close as possible. 
The images aren't cropped and I shot with a 105mm f/1.4
His voice is utterly amazing and the show was a musical tragic clown routine.


----------



## limr (Mar 8, 2017)

I am not someone who was ever _afraid _of clowns, but they still creep me out. Good pictures, though.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 8, 2017)

limr said:


> I am not someone who was ever _afraid _of clowns, but they still creep me out. Good pictures, though.


in that case
Puddles Pity Party - Tickets - Town Ballroom - Buffalo, NY - March 19th, 2017

do it!


----------



## limr (Mar 8, 2017)

chuasam said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I am not someone who was ever _afraid _of clowns, but they still creep me out. Good pictures, though.
> ...



You'll have to find something a thousand times better to get me to drive nearly 10 hours to Buffalo.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 8, 2017)

limr said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


Puddles Pity Party - Tickets - Trocadero Theatre - Philadelphia, PA, March 17, 2017 | Ticketfly
how about nearer as there is nothing even 10x better than PPP


----------



## otherprof (Mar 8, 2017)

chuasam said:


> One of my favourite singers.
> Went to his concert last night.
> He allows patrons to bring their cameras so...here goes
> View attachment 136226 View attachment 136227 View attachment 136228 View attachment 136229


Very nice set!


----------



## limr (Mar 8, 2017)

chuasam said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



How about no?


----------



## chuasam (Mar 8, 2017)

otherprof said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favourite singers.
> ...


Thanks! Puddles will be not tooooo far from you next week.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 8, 2017)

That last shot is my favorite. I went to see Beth Hart last week and they wouldn't allow my DSLR. I could have brought a point and shoot no problem though!


----------



## pez (Mar 8, 2017)

Great set! Must have been an awesome show. I was hoping he would be with PMJ a few months ago here (they were great anyway). 

Sent from my SM-N920V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## chuasam (Mar 9, 2017)

pez said:


> Great set! Must have been an awesome show. I was hoping he would be with PMJ a few months ago here (they were great anyway).
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


I saw PMJ last year. I didn't bring my camera. I didn't know I was allowed to.
Thoroughly enjoyed both.


----------



## FITBMX (Mar 9, 2017)

Really great set, especially for live stage shoot! You should send him some, it may get you an actual photo shoot with him. 
I had never heard of him before, so I listened to some of his stuff on YouTube. He's not quite my style, but he is really good!


----------



## chuasam (Mar 9, 2017)

FITBMX said:


> Really great set, especially for live stage shoot! You should send him some, it may get you an actual photo shoot with him.
> I had never heard of him before, so I listened to some of his stuff on YouTube. He's not quite my style, but he is really good!



I did. I'll ask for a shoot if he's ever back in town. 
His favourite photo was the popcorn spitting one. 
Oddly enough.


----------



## chuasam (Mar 12, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> That last shot is my favorite. I went to see Beth Hart last week and they wouldn't allow my DSLR. I could have brought a point and shoot no problem though!


----------



## nickgillespie (Mar 13, 2017)

So jealous. He's one of my favorite. Seriously... what a voice!!!


----------

